# 22 cents off a gallon



## Myst3rium (Oct 3, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know, Kurt Busch (drives the 22 car) won the NASCAR race on Sunday.

Since he's sponsored by Shell gas stations, everyone who has a Shell Saver Card can get 22 cents off a gallon this upcoming Wednesday.

You get the discount with gas or diesel, so it'd be a great time to fill up.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Nice savings too.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I filled up at Sams for $2.91/gal. today.:2thumb:


----------



## spleify (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, nice deal


----------

